# Switched from 44t to 48t



## DASS (Apr 3, 2002)

I've been riding 44/16 for years. It's great for climbing rolling hills. For a long time I was convinced that its was a big enough gear for all around riding. I knew I didn't want a large track gear for all the hills here in the Bay Area.

I've always been hesitant to get a super mashing gear but recently I noticed a lot of guys riding massive gears. I just figured they were track monsters and much stronger than me.

Then I got dropped by a guy riding 50/16. On a flat. 

So I picked up a 48t chainring from eBay for $20 and swapped it on. Miraculously, no additional chain links were required.

Just got back from the first 20 mile ride. LOVE IT! Its not nearly as awkward or painful on steeps as I thought, just slower. Overall MUCH faster as now I'm more comfortable on flats and downhills. I'm not really a big gear guy. I'm more like a mountain biker who appreciates a good spinny gear. I can hang with semi-pro racers but not exactly in race shape. But with a light, efficient road fixed gear, I'm loving the 48/16.

Who knew?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

That's a pretty big gear for me. 48-17 is about my max. I am finding that with more riding the bigger gears work out though.


----------



## randi_526 (Jun 12, 2008)

I've been riding 48x16 for over a year now, and have no major complaints. I'm in Chicago though where its all flat.


----------



## GeoKrpan (Feb 3, 2008)

You were able to go up to 48x16 because over the years you got stronger and better.


----------



## frmrench (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice, but my fave is 46x15. Just slightly higher than 48x16, but I can still muscle up just about any hill. Really speedy on the flats, and it has definitely helped my power and technique when I'm riding my roadie on the flats.


----------



## micah356 (Jul 7, 2009)

I ride 50x16 and can ride up any rideable hill. Just don't be surprised to wake up with your legs twice the size they were the day before.


----------

